# Empress Superdelay



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I bought this delay pedal a little over a week ago and just wanted to say how much I like it.
It has a great tone and as you probably know many options (of which I'm still exploring). 
Anyone else have this pedal? If so, what are your impressions?




p.s. there is a 2 year warranty on it, but if you fill out a small online survey, they extend the warranty to 4 years. Nice bonus!

Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Mmmhmm. Oh yea. Great pedal indeed. I've got clips done up here, near the bottom of the page: http://ian.coastpedalboards.com/The_Music.html -- I love me the superdelay. I shared a bunch of settings here but here's a repeat for you. If you hit on anything cool post it, mmmkay?



> Here are all my current presets.
> 
> *Standard U2-type Tap Tempo Delay*
> mix: 10:00
> ...


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey, thanks Ian!
I will definitely try out those settings.
I've been playing around with the Rythm mode quite abit (B position).
It's like playing with another guitarist, but can get out of hand (sound wise) if I start to get carried away.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

You're just trying to tempt me aren't you?
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=16118
;-)
That thing looks great, sure flexible, but doesn't it digitise the whole signal, including the clean signal rather than just the echo?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> You're just trying to tempt me aren't you?
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=16118
> ;-)
> That thing looks great, sure flexible, but doesn't it digitise the whole signal, including the clean signal rather than just the echo?


Yes, but what does that matter? Good A/D, D/A is transparent. This is good conversion. There are few (any?) that mix a digital delay with an analog signal in the analog domain. There's little to be gained from going that route and much pain to endure designing in a good summing mixer circuit into your pedal. In bypass mode it passes the analog signal straight from the input to the output. You'll stop carrying that Echoplex around once you've tried it's tape mode. A few people I know have done just that.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

iaresee said:


> You'll stop carrying that Echoplex around once you've tried it's tape mode. A few people I know have done just that.


That's what I thought about the DL4 ;-)
Haven't heard anyone say anything negative about the superdelay yet...don't think my poor wallet could take another hit like that though...at least for a few months.
I really like the look of their trem too.


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't know too much about the technical side of the pedal, but it sure sounds great. I don't care much for a digital sound; I returned a line 6 pod xt awhile back for that very reason.

I hear ya about the cost thing; there always seems to be something on the horizan that is tempting.lofu:food-smiley-004:


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Wanted to add a +1 for the superdelay..
I've had a lot of delay's, and I think i've finally found "it" - my last "it" was the Line6 DL4 pedal, but I couldn't stand the signal drop, and unreliability of that pedal.

The superdelay is surprisingly small - fitting nicely on my board, and giving me the ability to add more pedals (if I need). It also works nicely with my T-Rex Fuel Tank powersupply from the 12v DC output, which frees up another 9v output.

8 Presets are too much for me, but i'm not complaining, i guess it gives me a chance to branch out with differnt sounds if i need.


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the settings, iaresee, I'm gonna give them a try when i get my Superdelay... which should be arriving today actually! Then I'll get rid of my DD-6.


----------

